# Arnold - String Quartet 2 op.118 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The first movement of Arnold's 2nd Quartet (1975) is tense and bitter finishing with a strange cabaret tune. The ghost of Shostakovich looms large here before the violin begins the second movement with a cadenza. This is followed by a jolly folk-dance that darkens when the other instruments enter. The 3rd movement is moody and introspective. Shostakovich's soundworld returns in the grainy textures and feint melodies later in the movement before an intricate finale comes into play, bringing back the tension of the opening movement. It's all rounded off with a slower version of the tune that appears in the opening.

There's only 3 recorded versions of this quartet and tbh none of them capture the fire and vitality of the Allegri's premiere (available in quite dreadful sound on YouTube). What a shame this isn't available on a good quality sound recording as it would easily be the top pick here. However, I can only recommend what's available so with that in mind here's my brief thoughts.

Barely recommended

Ceruti - the weakest of the 3 official recordings, the Ceruti's aren't as tight in ensemble, convincing or as tense as their competition. Whilst it's not 'bad' I feel they don't really capture the essence of what Arnold has to say. Go with the other 2 recordings, is my advice.

*Recommended*

Of the two remaining recordings, both are decent if not totally convincing accounts. I have a slight preference here for the *Maggini Quartet*'s recording mainly for a fine 2nd movement where they capture the black humour of the folk-tune, especially. Although the *McCapra* quartet rarely disappoint and play delightfully, I'm not sure they get the level of grit that the Magginis invest in their performance, even if their tone (especially the violin) is quite lovely. Their slightly off-kilter syncopated rhythms in the 2nd movement don't really come off. Tbf, there's little between these two and whilst I'm not totally happy with either (the Magginis aren't as good in their finale) these are decent accounts. Like the Busoni 2nd Quartet, that I reviewed recently, this is another where I'd really like to hear a more dynamic quartet give this fine piece a try (Jerusalem, Artemis, etc) and imbue it with the qualities that the Allegri quartet brought to the table. For now these very good recordings will have to do. Certainly nothing wrong here.


----------

